# I need a belly!



## lady of the dark (Feb 12, 2008)

Off course I need a belly, everybody on this board does 

I've been photoshopping for almost two years now, and now I finally get the idea that I can do something with it. I would really like to photoshop a belly pic in to something artsy, but I don't want to use a picture of someone who doesn't know about from the board. So actually, I'm asking for some volunteers who want to donate a picture. It doesn't matter if you are a man or a woman. I would also like it if you tell a little about the result you want. (just a little, I'm not thàt good.) I will post the endresult on the board and the benevolant picture giver will receive a high resolution pic by e-mail.

Kisses Aukje!


----------



## Nightfire (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll volunteer. I love art. Just tell me exactly what you need and I'll do what I can.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 13, 2008)

Great! a volunteer!

I'll tell you what to do step by step:

step one: add me on msn
step two: send me a picture
step three: (optional) tell me a little about the result you want.
step four: wait impatiently
step five: wait some more
step six: admire the result.

I like pictures with a face in it best, and I would like to post the result on the board. I can make the face unrecognizable if you want.

Thank you for joining!


----------



## exhippiedude (Feb 13, 2008)

I would love to send you a pic or two.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 14, 2008)

Me too  let me know 

I just added you


----------



## orinoco (Feb 14, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Off course I need a belly, everybody on this board does
> 
> I've been photoshopping for almost two years now, and now I finally get the idea that I can do something with it. I would really like to photoshop a belly pic in to something artsy, but I don't want to use a picture of someone who doesn't know about from the board. So actually, I'm asking for some volunteers who want to donate a picture. It doesn't matter if you are a man or a woman. I would also like it if you tell a little about the result you want. (just a little, I'm not thàt good.) I will post the endresult on the board and the benevolant picture giver will receive a high resolution pic by e-mail.
> 
> Kisses Aukje!



feel free to use any of the pictures i have posted on this board over the years


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

The first one! this is fatgator.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> Me too  let me know
> 
> I just added you



We will talk about it on msn!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

exhippiedude said:


> I would love to send you a pic or two.



I'm going to work on this one now, do you want to see the result before I post it on the board?


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

orinoco said:


> feel free to use any of the pictures i have posted on this board over the years



You're next! Can I post the result right away?


----------



## orinoco (Feb 14, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> You're next! Can I post the result right away?



sure, feel free. i'm always up for my pictures to be artified


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 14, 2008)

This is you Orinoco  You strike me as a person with a great sense of humour, so I thought it would be funny to have your bathroom flooded and invaded by goldfish. You are the big belly-fish.


----------



## orinoco (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a silly sense of humour, does that count as great? i dunno. i definitely see myself as the big belly-fish, although maybe u need one of my "naked in the shower" pics to get that authentic underwater feel  

quirky editing, i like it....as long as it isn't ur way of telling me that i am gonna be swimming with the fishes soon! 





lady of the dark said:


> This is you Orinoco  You strike me as a person with a great sense of humour, so I thought it would be funny to have your bathroom flooded and invaded by goldfish. You are the big belly-fish.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a quick post of this picture of exhippiedude I edited earlier because I'm in a hurry, I'll write more about it later!


----------



## exhippiedude (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow...very impressive. Thank you...I am art!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 15, 2008)

she's a genius!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, thank you!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 16, 2008)

This is Greg! Greg you told me about that you liked dragons, so I thought you could be some kind of dragon lord.  I hope you like it.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 16, 2008)

This was the last picture I got, so if there is someone else who wants his or her belly edited, just contact me!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll be on MSN in about 45 minutes


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 17, 2008)

The one of Greg is absitively fantastic and my favorite so far. I admire your creativity and patience to work on stuff like that.


----------



## Nightfire (Feb 17, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> This is Greg! Greg you told me about that you liked dragons, so I thought you could be some kind of dragon lord.  I hope you like it.



OMGZ I LOVE IT. I am really at a loss for words it is so great. *hugs* to you.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 17, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Just a quick post of this picture of exhippiedude I edited earlier because I'm in a hurry, I'll write more about it later!



So first of all, a little more aobut the picture: Exhippiedude's belly had such a strong and passionate energy that it made me want to make something passionate and firy.



exhippiedude said:


> Wow...very impressive. Thank you...I am art!


 
Thank you for the sweet comment. 


IwannabeVERYfat said:


> she's a genius!



Actually, if it wasn't for photoshop I wouldn't be 



cute_obese_girl said:


> The one of Greg is absitively fantastic and my favorite so far. I admire your creativity and patience to work on stuff like that.



Thank you 



Nightfire said:


> OMGZ I LOVE IT. I am really at a loss for words it is so great. *hugs* to you.



I'm so happy you like it! I think the fire makes you look sexy!


----------



## exhippiedude (Feb 17, 2008)

I just love what you have done here with my belly image. Very tasteful and quite artistic. I am a musician and I see art and music as the same expression of passion and emotion.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 17, 2008)

This is IwannabeVERYfat, aka jeff. I tried to do something a little different. Jeff, you told me that you were very proud of your belly, so I thought it could be a center piece in a surrealistic tresure chamber. I hope you like it


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 17, 2008)

I adore it!!!!! thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 17, 2008)

If anyone else wants his or her picture edited, just drop me a line. I also accept clothed pictures.

I don't like doing belly morphs, why morph something that's already perfect?


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm glad you like it Jeff! If you want me to send it to you by e-mail just let me know!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 17, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> I'm glad you like it Jeff! If you want me to send it to you by e-mail just let me know!



sure I'd love that


you think My belly is perfect???? :wubu:


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 17, 2008)

Yours sure is! Allthough every belly is perfect in my eyes.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow I like your avatar Jeff!

(Actually this is a shameless up of my own topic because I hope people still want to volunteer.)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 19, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Wow I like your avatar Jeff!
> 
> (Actually this is a shameless up of my own topic because I hope people still want to volunteer.)



thank you, just my sweet way of saying thanks


----------



## cammy (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice work, Lady.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 26, 2008)

Just one last shameless up


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 9, 2008)

This is Topher! Topher, you said you liked the outdoors, so here you go nature boy  I hope you like it!


----------



## topher38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cool I like it


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm glad you like it! Does anyone else want to give it a try? The only thing I ask in return is your eternal thanks and appreciation.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Mar 9, 2008)

These are so good! My, you are a talented lady 

Bella x


----------



## Scott (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, these are really good! Nice work, Lady!! (I know your real name, but is it a secret on here?)


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

Scott said:


> Hey, these are really good! Nice work, Lady!! (I know your real name, but is it a secret on here?)



No it is not  Thank you for the compliment


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 10, 2008)

Lady Bella UK said:


> These are so good! My, you are a talented lady
> 
> Bella x



It is 10 % talent and 90 % photoshop  But thank you very much for the compliment! I would love to do a ladies portrait once, so if your interested....


----------



## topher38 (Mar 10, 2008)

"In my best spring break voice" WE want DA women... WE want Da women..


----------

